# PHOTOSHOP - transfer of license



## tinkertinker (May 19, 2015)

hello CR-dudes.

need help - I´ve got an ADOBE problem:
i bought a used PHOTOSHOP CS6 and now the transfer of license must be done...
so I just need to upload the license, BUT WHERE???
the adobe-link doesn´t work,
the phone support doesn´t work,

Does anybody know?!?
pleaseee


----------



## TeT (May 19, 2015)

read the attached link... there are procedures 

https://helpx.adobe.com/x-productkb/policy-pricing/transfer-product-license.html


Personally; if you have the product code and don'f feel that you will need support from Adobe, then just install it and drive on...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 2, 2015)

The main thing is to deactivate it and uninstall it from one or both computers. Then it can be reinstalled. Its best to go thru Adobe so the new owner does not have to set it up in your name.


----------

